# Unable to find a medium containing a live file system??



## compuman145

There's not a silly power option on that motherbaord is there. And are you trying to install the linux OS or are you trying to boot the os from the CD?


----------



## clawlan

Alright after hours of toiling, I finally figured the bastard out. This is an issue with this mobo. It has 2 sata 6gbps ports that the bios loads on bootup. If there is no device connected to one of these ports, you get an annoying "No harddrive detected" warning message on POST. To avoid this, people (like myself) generally plug in their sata CDROM into it. Well, when trying to boot from a linux live CD, it doesn't support the sata 6gbps ports, only the normal 3gbps ports.

Solution: Plug the CDROM into one of the 3gbps ports instead. Live CD recognized this and booted right up. What a pain in the ass Asus!


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clawlan;9178067*
> Alright after hours of toiling, I finally figured the bastard out. This is an issue with this mobo. It has 2 sata 6gbps ports that the bios loads on bootup. If there is no device connected to one of these ports, you get an annoying "No harddrive detected" warning message on POST. To avoid this, people (like myself) generally plug in their sata CDROM into it. Well, when trying to boot from a linux live CD, it doesn't support the sata 6gbps ports, only the normal 3gbps ports.
> 
> Solution: Plug the CDROM into one of the 3gbps ports instead. Live CD recognized this and booted right up. What a pain in the ass Asus!


I had this exact same problem. Thx for solution [+rep].


----------



## rmaleki

I changed my BIOS hard disk type from IDE to ACHI and it is solved now...


----------



## Cortex400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clawlan*
> Alright after hours of toiling, I finally figured the bastard out. This is an issue with this mobo. It has 2 sata 6gbps ports that the bios loads on bootup. If there is no device connected to one of these ports, you get an annoying "No harddrive detected" warning message on POST. To avoid this, people (like myself) generally plug in their sata CDROM into it. Well, when trying to boot from a linux live CD, it doesn't support the sata 6gbps ports, only the normal 3gbps ports.
> 
> Solution: Plug the CDROM into one of the 3gbps ports instead. Live CD recognized this and booted right up. What a pain in the ass Asus!


I had the exact same problem. Switched from 6gbps sata to 3gbps sata port and it worked!
Thanks for sharing and saving other people's time!


----------



## faltersack

I created an account specifically to say thank you. I'm in the middle of my first ever experiment building a computer from scratch and was losing hope. After a week of poking around I found this thread, switched from 6gbps to 3gbps and finally managed to make progress on my setup! Thank you so much!


----------

